# Bond / Ground Bushings



## electraman87 (Nov 29, 2013)

I am working on a 5 story building. We are feeding( these are feeders on a 600A Breaker) each floor via feed through(panel to panel) from floor to floor. We are punching our own 3 1/2 inch hole's. Do we need bond bushings?:001_huh:
We are having much disagreement about this subject and can't find it anywhere in NEC


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

These sound like feeders to me. Not service conductors.


----------



## dronai (Apr 11, 2011)

Only if you have concentric KO's,


so I say no


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

dronai said:


> Only if you have concentric KO's,
> 
> so I say no


He didn't tell us enough details for your first statement to be true.


----------



## electraman87 (Nov 29, 2013)

*bonding /ground bushings*

these are feeders not service entrance conductors.
Any help would be greatly appreciated !!


----------

